# Penny is Being Tested For Addison's Disease Today



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

She's had a rough month. First the constipation after her spaying and then a massive ear infection which we think was masked by the post op antibiotics. We took a long weekend to the beach and left Penny with my Mom who Penny just loves and came back to a raging ear infection. She was also lethargic, weak, looked depressed and wouldn't eat or drink. So off to the vet we go for treatment on Monday. She didn't eat or drink anything on Monday. Vet said her ear was so bad it probably hurt to eat but to bring her back for some tests. So back to the vet we go. They kept her all day Tuesday put her on an IV because she was getting dehydrated. Blood work for pancreatitis, liver functions, kidney disease and all sorts of blood born diseases, parasites and everything came back great except her potassium levels were just over the normal range. So they tested for that again and came back fine. So another full day, Wednesday in the vet office for fluids and tests. We picked her up Wednesday afternoon and she look spunkier but not her usual self and by this point still hasn't had any food or water since Sunday. So back we go Thursday. Good thing they are walking distance away. Thursday still no eating or drinking. By this time we'd been given a bunch of pills to stimulate appetite, and get the intestinal tract going since the vet thought it had been long enough for gastrointestinal system to start slowing down to. More blood work. Everything coming back fine. On paper she's she the picture of health. Thursday back all day for fluids and more tests. But the vet did mention Addison's on Tuesday but the potassium test didn't validate that. They said if she didn't start to eat on her own Thursday night to bring her back in and they would start force feeding a high calorie food. She didn't, so they did. We had a wedding to go to in Gettysburg on Saturday which was dog friendly so we took her. She was spunkier but not her usual self even though we were and still are force feeding her. So on Friday they said she's presenting like she got into something toxic which wouldn't necessarily show on blood, kidney or liver tests. Monday, today, she still has no interest in food or water. At this point she hasn't eaten anything voluntarily for 8 days. So really the only thing left is the ACHT stim test. We'll know results tomorrow.

Rick


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Oh, and that's why i haven't been around much. I pretty much thought I was going to lose Penny and I was, am heart broken. I've read some about Addison's, it's treatable and I'd rather she doesn't have it but if she does then we can at least get her on the path to being herself again.

Rick


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh Rick This is terrible news about our sweet Penny! Hoping to heaven and praying for her recovery! Please keep us updated!!!!
'Hugs'

Laurel & Molly


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh, how worrying! I do hope that she begins to recover properly soon - as you say, at least Addisons would be manageable. Such a gorgeous girl - stay strong, Penelope.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh dear, lots of healing thoughts to Penny! It's so very frustrating that they can't figure this out. Lots of hugs to Penny and to you. If it's Addison's, at least the plan ahead is fairly clear.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So sorry about this scary, upsetting ordeal! I am wishing and hoping with all my might things go well for sweet pretty Penny and she rebounds 100%. Hang in there Penny dear, Rick and family!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh no! I certainly hope they find whats wrong and it is treatable. We love Penny! Hang in there dad, you have a lot of people rooting for dear Penny!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

feel terrible for you and penny. truly hoping all goes well.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Poor Penny! I hope they figure out what is wrong. Prayers and healing thoughts your way.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh Rick, I am so sorry that you and Penny have had to go through all of this. Hoping and praying that they can get to the bottom of it and bring her back to full health. All the best to you and Penny and your family. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Keep us posted! Prayers for Penny!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Fingers crossed you get a very treatable diagnosis. Poor Penny!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Aww this just stinks. I hope things resolve well and quickly. None of you needs all this worrying.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh no! Poor Penny. She sounds just miserable. And poor you and your family. I know how much you love Penny. It's just so scary when you don't know what's going on. I hope it is something that is treatable and well managed like Addison's is reported to be. It sounds like you and the vet is doing everything possible and staying right on top of things. That is good. I'll be thinking of you all and sending my very best wishes for the knowledge of what this is for sure and that she will feel better very soon. My heart and thoughts are so there with you. (((hugs)))


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

So sorry to read this! Many t & p for penny


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry. Sadly, Addisons is fixed in a lot of the Poodle population and can rear its ugly head when one least expects it. I hope whatever she has if treatable and that she will live a long, normal, healthy life.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Rick and Isabel, so sorry about lovely Penny not being well. I know you must be worried sick and I join in the prayers and all the warm wishes coming your way for her complete recovery.


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Sorry to hear Penny has not been feeling well. Having had 2 PWDs with Addisons, it is better to know and deal with it. I almost waited too long for my first dog. The real danger is lack of fluids that causes low blood pressure. They can drink but can't keep the water in their body. So I am so glad you are testing her just in case that is the cause of her problem. Addisons is a very manageable disease.

I hope Penny starts feeling better soon.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks everybody. It really is tough watching your furry little buddy waste away right before your eyes and feel powerless to stop it. A couple of weeks ago she was 36 pounds. Today she's 30 pounds. That's nearly 20% weight loss in about a week. Last week she was an exuberant, playful puppy. Today she looks like a 15 year old in her last days. I'm absolutely devastated and I haven't slept more than a few hours each night and spent a lot of the hours awake with tears. As I type this she's sleeping next to me on the couch with her head on my lap.


Rick


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Once they find out what is wrong with her she can snap back quickly. My dog Dasher also lost a lot of weight. His spine was so easy to feel on his back. By the time I got him to the vet hospital he no longer was aware of what was going on around him. They gave him fluids to raise his blood pressure, tested him for Addisons, then gave him Cortisone. Basically saved his life. They kept him 2 days and when I picked him up, he was much much better. He never got that worse again.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

(((((hugs)))) from Pericles and Jupiter to you and Penny


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

MiniPoo thanks for offering first hand insights about Addison's. I am sure Rick and his family will be able to take comfort from knowing how manageable it is.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Got home from work and Penny looked terrible. About as flat as I've seen her since this started. Called the vet and took her back in. They didn't like what they saw. So, the plan is to put in an IV and hydrate her overnight. They don't have an overnight staff so Dr. Young is going to take her home and put Penny in bed with her with an IV and keep her tomorrow till the results come in. They also are doing a test for Leptospirosis at the same time. If both of those come back negative then they will refer us to an internal medicine practice since they are out of ideas. So I have a hard time saying that I'm hoping for Addison's or Lepto.

Rick


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

My heart aches for you all.....(((hugs))) and prayers sent as well.

Cathy


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Rick, I'm so sorry you're going through this scare  I'm hoping and praying Penny will be properly diagnosed ASAP so she can receive the correct treatment and make a full recovery! Hugs to you both


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

My heart is beating and aching in sync with you now, Rick. I remember the night Penny was born, waiting along with you and the others here anticipating her arrival. Again, with all my might I wish Penny safely through this crisis.ray::hug::clover:


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

There is nothing worse than not knowing what is making a loved one so sick. Sending loads of prayers to you and Penny. I hope they can find out what is wrong with her soon.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Rick, sending you positive thoughts right now...


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh Rick. This is just agonizing. My heart breaks for you while you're waiting for some kind of definitive answer. I was thinking that way too...I hope it's Addison's. God, I hope she will hang on until something can be figured out. I'm just beyond words how sorry I am you're going through this. I know what joy, pride and love has been bubbling in your heart since before you got this lovely girl. My thoughts are with you every second. I am pulling for her so strongly. Your vet sounds wonderful and caring...so you know she's in the best of hands. ((((((hugs))))))) And for all your worry, you still manage to get on here and update us. I'll be checking in later and hoping for some good news.


----------



## Zhuhaibill (Jul 10, 2015)

It's terrible to bear because they can't tell you what's wrong with them and all the vets can do is guess and test. I hope they find the problem and that Penny is back to her old self real soon.


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Penny <3


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh no! Healing thoughts and general good vibes your way. Hoping for something managable and quick recovery.

--Q


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh I hope you get some good news soon! I so wish they could talk to us to let us know how to help them. I am sending all the get well wishes I can and will say every prayer I know tonight to help sweet Penny get better soon! My heart is with you and your family tonight.


----------



## Drala (Aug 14, 2014)

Did they do a red blood cell count for autoimmune disease? Hoping for a treatable diagnosis soon!


----------



## frecklesdmk (Mar 27, 2013)

Rick - I am so sorry to hear of Penny's sudden health issue. I love reading your posts about Penny and know you are so worried! I so hope that they can get your girl to rebound soon.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

This is terrifying! I am praying hard for you guys.

(that's it, I need to figure out how to get to this forum on my phone so I can check on you guys when I can't play with the computer.)

Sending you all the heartfelt well wishes me and my motley pack can send!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Rick, this is such a shock. I am so sorry and hope and pray for a diagnosis and Penny's full recovery. You must be beside yourself. All good thoughts for your family.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thinking of you, Penny, and your family, Rick. She is very special to all of us who were with you during your search for a puppy and happiness when you found her. Hoping things start to improve very soon.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I can't believe what I am reading. My heart is breaking for you. I feel like I know Penny... this is so sad. Please let us updated. So, so sorry.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope Penny had a good night with the vet. She sounds awesome! I hope you get an answer today.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry that poor Penny is going through this, Rick! I hope you get answers soon so your gorgeous girl can get back to her usual self.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry that she is this ill and that all of you are going through this. I'm wishing her well. Do you have a university vet hospital there if the tests are negative?


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

Oh, Rick - I know how scary it is when they are sick, can't tell you how they feel and the vet can't give you answers. You are both in my prayers.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Addison's confirmed. Test showed she had no cortisol in her system. Vet said she was a perfect house guest and got along great with her dog. So the road to recovery can now begin. Thank you all for the well wishes and prayers. You all are the reason this place is so great. Thank you

Rick


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Whew! Treatment can begin and she will be FINE! THANK DWAG!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Oh thank heavens for a diagnosis! Give that girl tons of kisses from us while she recovers!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh good. You have your diagnosis and a treatment plan. That was getting a bit scary. I was starting to worry that it was something really awful like liver disease. I have an extra paranoia about that one. It makes them really sick and it's only marginally treatable and only for a time. I'm glad she's going to be okay and will feel better soon. Your vet is a gem it sounds like. Well, keep us posted. I know how much more relieved you must be that it's something like this.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I never thought to be thankful for a diagnosis of Addison's, but it is so much more manageable than some of the other possibilities that it has to come as a huge relief. Thank you for letting us know - here's hoping Penny stabilises quickly and is soon back to her bouncy self.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

thanks be to God! Who would have thought that a diagnosis of Addison's would be so welcome. Now Penny can be treated and be her usual happy and energetic self, and you can get some restful sleep. Tears of happiness in my eyes.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Great news! Funny when an Addison's diagnosis is good news, but I have to say that it is quite a relief to know that she has a disease that is treatable.

I have to say that I was disappointed that it took your vet a full week to get around to testing for Addison's. Addison's is very common in standard poodles, but not very common in the overall dog population. So I guess it is not on the top of the suspect list for vets who may not have studied up on poodle diseases. According to one study, approximately 5% of standard poodles will get Addison's. It is in every line, and it is difficult if not impossible to breed away from. So ANY standard poodle is at risk. But this should be a reminder to all of us -- if your dog is sick and the vet doesn't know what the problem is, ask about testing for Addison's.

Looking forward to hearing about her recovery and about all of your future fun times together. You must be very relieved.


----------



## Zhuhaibill (Jul 10, 2015)

You must be feeling so relieved to finally find out what is wrong and knowing that it can be corrected. Wishing Penny a speedy recovery!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well I feel really weird congratulating you on that diagnosis, but boy is that great news. I am sure you will get a great treatment plan from your vet who just sounds like a doll to have taken Penny home with her.

I am very relieved with and for you all. What a big sigh of relief everybody here has heaved this morning!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about her diagnosis, but thankfully it is a manageable condition.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Like others have said I don't want to congratulate a diagnosis such as Addison's, but at least she got a dx that is treatable. I hope she is getting better now, and that she can come home soon. It sounds like you have an amazing vet. 

Here is some info on Addison's Disease, for people that might not know what it is. 

http://youtu.be/lCG6GhwpdJo


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

I, too, am glad that they have discovered what Penny's problem is. My dog Dasher was diagnosed with Addisons at age 8 but I think he had the problem many years before that. He often stopped eating and had many digestive problems. All of that got better after we got him on medication.

It takes a while to get the right dosage of medication and sometimes it needs adjustment, but Dasher had a good happy life and lived 15 years.

Once you have a dog with this type of problem, you are more aware of it going undiagnosed because the symptoms are similar to other illnesses. That is why I had my other PWD Neeka tested and found out very early (before she went into crisis) that she also had this problem, but a milder case.

I am sure Penny will be her happy self soon.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Rick,

Tears of relief here as well. I woke in the night thinking of you and Penny and said a few more prayers. Hope she stabilizess quickly and is soon back to her happy self. Hugs to your family and of course Penny.

P.S. That vet is a gem in my book!

Cathy


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

One more thought about Penny's situation. What Addisons Disease is is a lack of cortisol being produced by the Adrenal gland. When dogs (and people) do have not enough cortisol, they cannot handle stress. If it gets bad enough, the electrolytes are thrown out of whack and the body cannot maintain a proper amount of fluid, thus lowering blood pressure to a dangerous level.

So stress needs to be limited in a dog without an adequate amount of cortisol. So I am assuming here that the stress of Penny's surgery caused her to go into this Addisonian Crisis. Now that Penny's condition is known, it can be taken into consideration for any future procedures. 

One of the treatment of Addisons is a daily amount of Prednisone, and when you know your dog is going to be stressed (vet visit, etc) on a particular day, you increase that amount of Prednisone per the instructions from vets. 

You also want to consider what vaccinations, flea medications, etc that you are using. Because you can stress a dog emotional by various situations and also stress them physically by medications, etc.

Just wanted to add a few comments about stress and Addisons.

I also think your vet is an amazing person and I know how grateful you must be feeling to have had him taking care of Penny.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I just got home and the first thing I did was come here to check on Penny. I can't believe how happy I was to read "Addisons". But I know she will get the best of care and be a happy , lucky girl for many years to come.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Oh so glad they found the cause and that it is treatable...


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

don't you ever scare us like that again, penny! best wishes going forward for successful management of penny's condition. your vet sounds like a gem and i'm sure will now become an expert on addison's so she can provide the best advice.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It's kinda weird to say "What good news" but it is! So glad it is something that can be treated, and Penny can go onto live a pretty normal life! Have a quick recovery Penny!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am truly sorry your girl has anything, but thank God things have come so far with Addisons that it is treatable, and that dogs with it can live wonderful full lives. Bless Penny and your family.


----------



## Blue996 (Aug 9, 2015)

So sorry to hear about Penny and her diagnosis. I remember feeling just shattered when my dog Abby was diagnosed with kidney disease. So many thoughts ran through my head but soon enough I was all about managing her disease and making her life the best possible. I have no doubt you'll do the best for her!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

I just saw this thread today at work, and was holding my breath, trying not to cry, while I scanned quickly through to see what was wrong with Penny. 

Like so many others have already said, I breathed a sign of relief to see a diagnosis that is treatable. Thank god!

Big hugs to you and miss Penny.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Just waiting for the vet to call to come pick her up. Should be soon and I'll keep you all updated. Thanks again for all your support. 

Rick


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

Sad Penny has any issue at all. However, I am so glad that you found out what was making her so ill and can begin the road to recovery with many happy years to follow.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I swear I have checked the forum over and over today looking for more updates! I am so glad she is coming home! Now I want to hear how much better she is and that her appetite is increasing! Thanks for the update, I think we all feel an attachment to Penny, and it breaks our hearts when she is not well!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Cant wait to hear that you have Penny safe and sound at home with you! Thank god you found out what was wrong in time! Please keep us posted and how about a new picture of that precious girl? Many hugs to her and you and your family!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Rick,
So sorry to hear of the diagnosis. As many others have commented, the good new is it is treatable and glad you are getting her home soon. Keep us all posted.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

MiniPoo's experiences with her PWD's has given me so much hope that Penny will live a good, long life with treatment. I know you and the family will be happy to have her home. Continued prayers for a speedy recovery for Miss Penny.


----------



## gr8pdls (Jul 13, 2010)

Very sorry to hear Penny came down with Addisons and all the emotional grief you've been through.

There is Addison's research study going on now that is looking for blood samples from Addison affected dogs. Go to North Carolina State University College of Veterinary Medicine for more information. This is the summary from their website: "... are working to identify the gene mutations responsible for the development of Addison’s disease in Standard Poodles. Our goal is to use this research to develop a DNA test to help breeders decrease the frequency of this disease. We also hope to help human geneticists to better understand this disease in people." Penny's blood sample would be helping all Poodle breeders in preventing this disease if a DNA test could be found.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

gr8, that is very good to know about. Thank you for posting this. What an opportunity to help isolate this gene and hopefully develop a test for it. Wouldn't that be great? I hope Rick, you can join in with that study.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Like everyone else, relief that it's a treatable and confirmed diagnosis. Hope she's feeling better soon.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

She's home now sitting on the couch with me and looking much better. Tail up, head up and she just ran barking at the door bell. Haven't seen that in 9 days. She's hydrated and they gave her a shot of perconen and we have prednisone pills to give her every twelve hours. We have another appointment in a week to check her numbers and make any adjustments if necessary. Things look like they're going in the right direction. 

Rick


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Yay! x's 1,000!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Awesome news!!!! It must make you smile a big smile to see her feeling so much better. This is great. I'm so relieved it wasn't something else worse. (((hugs for the whole family)))


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Rick and Penny, I just read the entire thread. I am so sorry that you had to go through this... But, I am very glad to hear Penny is perking up!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Awesome news!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

gr8pdls said:


> Very sorry to hear Penny came down with Addisons and all the emotional grief you've been through.
> 
> There is Addison's research study going on now that is looking for blood samples from Addison affected dogs. Go to North Carolina State University College of Veterinary Medicine for more information. This is the summary from their website: "... are working to identify the gene mutations responsible for the development of Addison’s disease in Standard Poodles. Our goal is to use this research to develop a DNA test to help breeders decrease the frequency of this disease. We also hope to help human geneticists to better understand this disease in people." Penny's blood sample would be helping all Poodle breeders in preventing this disease if a DNA test could be found.


UC Davis is also studying Addison's. See Addison's Study

A while ago they asked for DNA samples for old dogs (older than 14) who were healthy and I sent Bob's DNA. I think the idea was to compare DNA from old healthy dogs to dogs who have Addison's or SA. So Bob is part of their study!

Wonderful to hear that Penny is home and feeling better.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I hope you will report her AD to PHR. It is important, not to tarnish a breeder, because God knows things can happen regardless of how careful we are, rather to help other breeders be aware of what is going on in her lines. And have you let her breeder know?


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I will and I let the breeder who now has an 11 week old sister of Penny's know about Penny's diagnosis. Penny's sire, Mondo has been rehomed and neutered. He's had over 50 pups and as far as I've been told Penny is the first Addison case. Luminary has had a couple but that's it and Luminary is no more as Victoria past away back in March. 

Rick


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

PoodleRick said:


> Luminary is no more as Victoria past away back in March.Rick


I was saddened to hear of her passing. There was a lovely article/interview with her in the last issue of _Poodle Variety._ If you didn't see it and would like to, PM me and I'll send it to you. She was so well regarded, and was taken from this life way too soon.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I've been away from the computer a bit and missed this thread about Penny. I am glad you have a diagnosis and that it is something like Addison's that is so manageable. Sailor was nine in December and has tested borderline for Addison's since he was six months old. He has had only one crisis and has done service dog and therapy work most of his life. This last year he's slowed down a lot, so we'll see what his draw tests show this month. He really has led a good life; just that we've monitored him closely with blood draws when needed. I have to watch him carefully for adverse reactions to medications... but who doesn't do that with their kids (furred or not)? I suspect Penny will do just fine once she gets back on an even keel and is kept regulated. Thank goodness you are so aware of what is normal for her, and could intervene in a timely manner. Hope that Penny turns out to be like Sailor... one of those dogs that manages to do just fine, despite the Addison's.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Omigosh, I've been traveling and working on so much this summer, I've only just got back to PF and I missed this thread until just now! I am so sorry that you had such an awful week of worry over Penny's health slide, Rick-- and so sorry for dear Penny! 
Like everyone else, I can't believe I am saying I am glad it is Addisons - because I would rather Penny not have had this episode at all, of course! - and yet, it is a relief to read that it is treatable and tonight it looks to you like Penny has turned a corner and things are going in the right direction.
Sending sincere good wishes your way!


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

Thankful a diagnosis was finally made and it is treatable. Hoping she will be back to her normal self lickity split. Now you can get some rest too.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I am thanking everything possible Penny has been diagnosed, and she is now back home with you feeling so much better and on a medication plan. May Penny live long and prosper!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm thankful Penny has a human that is willing and able to take proper care of her. 

Penny is one lucky little lady. 

Prayers for strength (and sleep!) for you, Rick. Take care of yourself as well. Penny needs you.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so glad she is home and so much better. Take care of yourselves as well as Penny - the devastating anxiety you have been through needs a recovery time.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> I was saddened to hear of her passing. There was a lovely article/interview with her in the last issue of _Poodle Variety._ If you didn't see it and would like to, PM me and I'll send it to you. She was so well regarded, and was taken from this life way too soon.


PM sent


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

BorderKelpie said:


> I'm thankful Penny has a human that is *willing and able to take proper care of her. *
> 
> Penny is one lucky little lady.
> 
> Prayers for strength (and sleep!) for you, Rick. Take care of yourself as well. Penny needs you.



Well you do what you can. Thankfully I got her doggie insurance as soon as we brought her home. Now the ball is in Trupanion's court. We'll see how they do. So far, including the spaying, which I don't think is covered, we're up to about $4k in the last 30 days. :faint2:

Rick


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

So this morning she was looking much better still. Perkier, had a bit of bounce to her step but still no real interest in eating or drinking on her own. She did take a tiny bit of steak last night but didn't swallow. That, I still consider progress as two days ago she would have jerked away from the offering as if it were something she was afraid of. To those of you who have or have had a dog that went through an Addison's crisis: How long did it take to start eating and drinking voluntarily after the meds were administered?

Rick


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

The vet hospital kept Dasher 2 days and the vet tech who was taking care of him said she was heating up canned food in the microwave to get him to eat. She might have hand fed him. He did eat when I got him home. Although Penny has lost a lot of weight, you want her to eat lightly at first. Try heating a little canned food. You want to give her food that is easy to digest.

The Pred should increase her appetite. If your vet gave you a range of how much Pred you can give her, maybe she needs a little more.

BTW, sometimes it is hard to get the Pred into the dog. What I have done on occasion is crush the Pred, mix it with water, and use a syringe to squirt into the mouth.

I hope she starts eating soon.

ETA - I remember Dasher turning away from the sight of food. I started feeding him more meals of a smaller quantity. I also fed more soft than hard food and often warmed it up. I sometimes added water to the canned food when he did not drink enough, making a kind of gruel.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Hopefully the prednisone will kick in soon and perk up her appetite. You might need to force some water into her with a syringe. Or maybe ask the vet about some electrolyte water. Dehydration would make me more nervous than not eating for a little while. But I bet she'll get to feeling better soon. Boy, you guys have sure gone through a lot of worry this past while. Still rooting for dear Penny on the side lines over here in Washington.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Baby steps. 
Came home from work and there was Penny wagging away and doing the happy dance, slowly, but still doing it. Haven't seen that in a while. She's still not really interested in food. The vet called to check on her and she recommends increasing her Prednisone. She did take a couple of bites of some deli meat I brought home. Hopefully the increase in Prednisone will spark up the appetite.
Baby steps

Rick


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

You keep the good news updates coming, Rick! Eat, Penny, eat!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Baby steps, but definitely in the right direction. Has the vet suggested canned cat food? It tends to be stronger smelling than dog food, and very palatable.


----------



## BeckyM (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh no! I'm so sorry you and Penny are going through this! I'm glad they have a diagnosis for you and I'm so glad she's starting to perk up. I hope she's eating soon and has more bounce in her step!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Happy for baby steps as long as they all go in the direction of getting better. BTW my vet calls prednisone vitamin P for appetites. Keep that deli meat coming Rick, my dogs say the stinkier the better (liverwurst, bologna).


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Great to hear that she is improving. My vet has also recommended canned cat food for dogs that don't want to eat. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Oliverthedog (Mar 10, 2015)

Rick, I know exactly how you feel. I just had a similar experience with Rocky. We didn't think he was going to survive his Advil induced kidney failure. 

It's tough watching our dogs suffer, but it sounds like Penny will be ok. 

The pet insurance was a huge help in my situation as well. I will never be without it again.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I increased the Vitamin P, thanks lily re cd, an hour and a half ago and when my wife came home from the grocery store Penny popped up and had her bouncy trot back. Every time the fridge door opens she runs over there, just like she used to. She ate an entire slice of turkey and two slices of baloney. She found her tennis ball and is back to throwing it herself and chasing it until it goes under the coffee table then I have to go get it. It's almost like this past week and a half didn't happen. YAY


Rick


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Joy! Joy! Joy! Now I can eat my dinner with a big grin, hearing Penny is truly coming baaaaaack!:dancing2:


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

That's great news Rick. As you can see, we've all been worrying with you. Glad Penny is getting back to normal.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY NEWS!!!!!! I know exactly how Penny feels after taking her 'Vit P' hahaha! Once,while in the hospital for 10days(bacterial pneumonia) they pumped me so full of Prednisone I gained 15lbs!!!! I had visitors bringing me burgers and milk shakes!!!!! Food, not flowers was the message to my relatives!!! hahahaha!!!

I have no doubt Penny will eat now!!!!!!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry for you and Penny. I'm praying that things are better for her now.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Rick - I haven't been on for a few days!! Wow! What a roller coaster you've been on with Penny!! What a relief to have a diagnosis that is treatable. I was so worried while reading this thread. 

After what I went through with Luce and her hips, I got insurance for Ricco 2 days after I took him home. Insurance is something you hope you never need, and thankful you have it when you do need it. I didn't have insurance for Luce when she was diagnosed with her dislocated hip. I bought it anyway "just in case anything else should happen" - less then a year later she dislocated the other hip!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Yay indeed! What excellent news to start my day - a bouncy, prancing, fridge raiding Penny! Make the most of it, Penny - the days of cold cuts on demand won't last forever!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

5am: She had 3 slices of baloney, two slices of ham and two slices of turkey and she drank, on her own, from her bowl. Her head was in the water bowl so long I thought she was going to drown.

Rick


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Nothing like a horrible crisis to make us so grateful for a dog that wants to eat! My experience has been that the dog goes from looking like death to looking normal in just a few days... but remember that Sailor's diagnosis has always been "borderline". So glad to hear that Penny is doing well.. and that you had the foresight to get pet insurance.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Charmed said:


> Nothing like a horrible crisis to make us so grateful for a dog that wants to eat! *My experience has been that the dog goes from looking like death to looking normal in just a few days*... but remember that Sailor's diagnosis has always been "borderline". So glad to hear that Penny is doing well.. and that you had the foresight to get pet insurance.


Yup. Penny was clearly feeling better once she had the Peronin (SP) shot and the first two doses of vitamin P. But not quit where we'd like her to be. So we doubled the vitamin P, as per vet instructions, and within the hour she was prancing around and bring me her tennis ball like nothing ever happened. 

Rick


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

PoodleRick said:


> 5am: She had 3 slices of baloney, two slices of ham and two slices of turkey and she drank, on her own, from her bowl. Her head was in the water bowl so long I thought she was going to drown.
> 
> Rick


So glad to hear Penny is now on the "See Food" diet. She sees it, she eats it and poodle people all over the world are smiling!!!! :dance2: Good girl Penny, no more of that feeling sick bologna, ya hear?!


----------



## BurdonPoodle (Aug 6, 2015)

I have a dog with Addison's (not one of my poodle's oddly enough, a cocker spaniel) he was diagnosed after a crisis 4 years ago, when he was 4yrs old. 
He caught kennel cough and stopped eating/drinking so we took him to the vets and they treated him for that but the stress must have set off his crisis and we had to rush him down the vets in the middle of the night when he collapsed and was producing black tar like fluid from both ends, poor boy. They put him on fluids and the vet had a hunch about Addison's even though it's rare and he was in such a bad way they started treating him before they got the test results back as they had nothing to loose. Thank goodness it worked - a week later we got back a very skinny but hungry boy from the vets (he stayed in to get iv fluids and nutrition). 
Anyway it took us a good few months but we did get our old dog back, he is now full of life and in all respects leads a normal life, he comes running with us, enjoys agility still and eats like a pig!
I know I'm a bit late replying to this but I thought I'd reassure you that an Addison's diagnosis is not the end of the world! Healing thoughts to Penny, I hope she's back to her old self very soon!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

Giving the daily Prednisone is sometimes a balancing act, especially at the beginning when you are looking for the right dosage for your dog. You don't want to give more than needed but you need to give enough so that they have an appetite and can handle stress.

My PWD Neeka has a mild case of Addisons. Her mineral cortisol levels are ok, meaning she does not need the monthly injections (this may change in the future), but right now she only needs a small amount of Prednisone every other day. She got some yesterday and was not due for a dose today.

Early this morning the CO2 detector started beeping and talking in a strange mechanical voice saying that the battery was low, and she freaked out, ran through the doggie door, and did not want to come into the house. Once we replaced the battery and got her inside, I gave her an additional amount of Pred to help her over the stress. My vet ordered for me 1 mg pills of Prednisone so that I could give her just a little bit when needed. Usually the pills are 5 mg or larger and that is a much larger dosage than she needs.

I am very happy that Penny is eating and has her energy level back again.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

MiniPoo Rick and Penny are so lucky to have the benefit of your expertise (and the others here with AD dogs) on this illness. I'm just sorry you've had to become an expert.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

So relieved to hear Penny is eating, your beautiful girl is on the mend. Best wishes from Abbey and I.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh this is such happy news. I needed to read this today badly. So not only are you happy, but it put a big smile on my otherwise worried face this morning. It is just wonderful that Penny is out of the woods and feeling so bouncy and normal. You must be soooooooooo relieved. It truly has been a roller coaster, hasn't it.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

lily cd re said:


> MiniPoo Rick and Penny are so lucky to have the benefit of your expertise (and the others here with AD dogs) on this illness. I'm just sorry you've had to become an expert.


That's true. Thanks for all the help and support from everybody here



Caddy said:


> So relieved to hear Penny is eating, your beautiful girl is on the mend. Best wishes from Abbey and I.


Thanks 



Poodlebeguiled said:


> Oh this is such happy news. I needed to read this today badly. So not only are you happy, but it put a big smile on my otherwise worried face this morning. It is just wonderful that Penny is out of the woods and feeling so bouncy and normal. You must be soooooooooo relieved. It truly has been a roller coaster, hasn't it.


Very relieved indeed. 

Rick


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

PoodleRick said:


> I increased the Vitamin P, thanks lily re cd, an hour and a half ago and when my wife came home from the grocery store Penny popped up and had her bouncy trot back. Every time the fridge door opens she runs over there, just like she used to. She ate an entire slice of turkey and two slices of baloney. She found her tennis ball and is back to throwing it herself and chasing it until it goes under the coffee table then I have to go get it. It's almost like this past week and a half didn't happen. YAY
> 
> 
> Rick


Yay!!! Such wonderful news to hear!! Things like this makes us feel so blessed.:angel2:


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

So delighted to hear that Penny is feeling more like herself!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I sight for sore eyes. She's eating 3 slices of baloney 3 slices of ham and 2 slices of turkey. I figure I'd put it in her bowl to get her used to eating from it instead of being hand fed. Then before bed she ate 7 more slices of ham. This morning she ate more deli slices mixed with her high calorie vet prescribed food and ate most of that. She loves yogurt so today Isabelle is going to give her yogurt with her regular kibble mixed in. Hopefully to get her back into eating her own kibble and canned topper.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sometimes the simplest things can give us joy - who would have thought the sight of a dog with her nose in a bowl of food enjoying her meal could bring so much happiness to so many people!


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Update:
Went to the vet last night for a follow up blood test and all is good again. They want us to back down on the Prednisone. We've been giving Penny one 5mg tablet daily. That pill was broken in half and we gave her half in the morning and half at night. So now we're going to give her just half a tablet in the morning. We go back next week to test again. She's back to her spunky, happy, girl just wants to party self again and eating and drinking a lot. Daddy's happy

Rick


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

PoodleRick said:


> .... She's back to her spunky, happy, girl just wants to party self again and eating and drinking a lot. Daddy's happy


That's music to my ears!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh Lord I am so sorry that I missed this thread, Rick. 

I started reading it with real trepidation but am so happy that things have turned out "not so bad" for Penny.

Dealing with a dog with a lifelong condition is a challenge for sure, but with good vets, a loving owner (and insurance!) it is do-able!!

Penny is in such great hands with you and your family and I'm sure you will have many, many happy years together. And we will too, thanks to PF! You know how invested we all are in Penny!! :biggrin:

Hugs to you and your family - have some relaxing time now the crisis is on the wane - and cuddles for the fabulous Miss P!

:grouphug:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Rick I am glad to hear that you can cut the pred dose. I hope that down the road, maybe you can even drop it a bit further. I can tell how thrilled you are to have your happy shiny Penny back!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I wanted to add my extra thanks to MiniPoo as well. I was terrified for Penny and then was quite hopeful after reading her experiences with her dogs and expert suggestions. It sounds like Penny is on the mend and getting all sorts of new delicacies. What a relief for you and your family! Whew!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

This is great news Rick. Having your Penny back to her old self means so much, I know. Whew! Take care.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm happy too!


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

I had read the beginning of this thread up the the diagnosis, but today I am finally catching up on Penny's comeback! So happy, this makes my day!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Happy dance here, too! What a wonderful improvement.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so happy to hear Penny is back to herself! :bounce::dancing::elephant:


----------



## Spoos+Ponies (Mar 26, 2014)

I just saw this thread. Ackkk. So glad she's feeling better - I think I was holding my breath for all 14 pages.


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

Such good news! I remember how good it felt to see our Jake eating again and each month after his shot it seemed that he came back a little more.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

YAY!!!!More HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY NEWS!!!!!!!! So glad she is well again!!!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

sigh of relief. big smile. happy for you and penny.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I haven't been around PF much so I just caught this today. So glad that Penny is going to be ok. Still sinks. hugs to Penny.

pr


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Yay, Penny!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

So glad things have worked out and Penny is feeling like herself.


----------

